# Minnows in immediate Traverse City area??



## Steely-Head (Dec 2, 2001)

Man, I'm gonna be in a pinch now that both MC Sports AND Gander shut down. I live in town and fish South Lake Leelanau for walleye all winter long. Going up to the narrows would be like 10 miles round trip out of the way. I am closer to the west side, so Long Lake Grocery might be the best bet.

Someone needs to sell minnows in town. There is a LOT of money to be made. 

Any other ideas?


----------



## TCJim (Dec 13, 2012)

I live a mile from perrins landing as far as I can tell if you live in town long lake grocery would be your best bet. I tried talking Dan at cherry bend grocery into carrying them to no avail. I'm going to get a fifty gallon fish tank set up in my basement and buy in bulk. Hopefully.


----------



## Outdoor2daCore (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm lucky to work about a mile from Roys. Their prices are high, but self serve and the convenience is worth it. As for the westsiders, I feel for ya, there aren't many options. There is a new roadside bait shop in Cedar I've heard about. Otherwise, LL grocery or the narrows. 

I'll second what Jim said though. I save all my bait after each trip and run a 30 or so gallon tank in my garage at 50 degrees with a bubbler and they last a decently long time if I am good about replacing 5-10 gallons of old water with 5-10 gallons of fresh 1-2 a week. 

That's too bad Dan won't carry them at Cherry Bend, but at the same time, I don't blame him one bit, minnows are a money pit. You don't make money on minnows, you just hope you bring enough people in buying snacks, beer, lures, etc that it offsets the loss you take selling minnows.


----------



## Steely-Head (Dec 2, 2001)

Sigh. I was hoping someone had a secret spot I didn't know about.

It would be AMAAAAZING if Cherry Bend carried them.


----------



## busket (Jan 5, 2009)

Im gonna start selling gruppies out of my garage.


----------



## two_trac (Dec 22, 2013)

Roys is the only one I know of


----------



## WestsideTC (Dec 14, 2017)

TCJim said:


> I'm going to get a fifty gallon fish tank set up in my basement and buy in bulk. Hopefully.



I've done this for the last few 6-7 years. I do not buy in bulk, I buy 2-3 dozen take what I need to fish and return the left overs to the tank. I add 2-3 dozen when needed and convenient. Every time I drive by Bucs I pick up a couple dozen. 

Fail #1
The first two seasons I ran a 30 gal fish tank with a filter that was rated for a 60 gallon tank. Major pain in the turd cutter, would not do it again. The setup was given to me and I spent way to much time cleaning the tank and filter. It worked gear but I had to buy filter material and charcoal constantly!

Fail#2
The 3rd season I ran a 55 gallon storage tote with the 60 gallon filter, Far less tank cleaning but still a pain in the butt. Lots of filter maintenance.

Win#1
The last few years I run the same tote but skip the filter. I submerge a coiled hose in the tank, put thumb over one end and pull to bucket on the floor, remove thumb to start siphon. use said hose to suck all the minnow goodness off the bottom once a day. I pack a 5 gallon bucket about 1/2 full and dump it in the tank to refill. Do not add well water, adding more then a gallon of well water kills 30% of the bait every time. At one point last year I had 5 dozed perch minnows and 3-4 dozen suckers in there, had to siphon twice a day but had minimal casualties. This tote sits on small table In the garage, garage thermostat set to 55*. 

This year I'm adding some hardwood runners to the sides of the tote to keep them from bowing.


----------



## Outdoor2daCore (Nov 8, 2010)

I like the siphon idea to get the crap off the bottom, but curious as to why well water would kill your bait? Is it temperature shock or what? I imagine you when you said pack a bucket 1/2 full you mean with snow?


----------



## WestsideTC (Dec 14, 2017)

Outdoor2daCore said:


> I like the siphon idea to get the crap off the bottom, but curious as to why well water would kill your bait? Is it temperature shock or what? I imagine you when you said pack a bucket 1/2 full you mean with snow?


Minnows seem to love the huge bucket shaped snow balls.

My well water is "clean", tastes great, no rust spots on things, a bit of calcium but not much and the garage faucet is plumbed to non-softened water. if I add a few gallons of well water there is a die off every time. I doubt a few gallons of water changes the temp enough in a 55 gallon container.


----------



## Outdoor2daCore (Nov 8, 2010)

I just don't understand why well water would cause die off, I've always heard to use well water and not city water. Hmmm, I wonder what that's about anyone else have any thoughts?


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Thankfully I have Roys just a few miles away. West side Long Lake Grocery. Other than that we are SOL.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Who's the new guy??

:lol: :mischeif:

How the hell are you Artemus?

I very, very rarely use live bait for eyes.

Salmo Chubby Darter, Zippers - Jiggin' Raps, Jiggin' Shad Raps, Rippin' Raps - man there's a ton of jigging baits and then ~ spoons too with or without a hunk of soft plastic.

:coolgleam


----------



## TCJim (Dec 13, 2012)

I have a one man flip shanty and with the Buddy heater and lowrance I only have room for one hole. So I jig for eyes in there and run two tip ups on either side of the shanty about four feet from me.


----------



## TheForemostSportsman2014 (Mar 4, 2014)

The best place to get bait is called Bucks Wholesale baits. Its off 31 just west of interlochen. He was the supplier for MC and Gander. He always has wigglers and I believe he also sells waxies and minnows.


----------

